# Where to find good MIDI drum loops



## FireInside (Jul 18, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knew where I can find some Metal MIDI drum loops. I have been using Guitar Pro but I really don't want to use drums beats from another band and lot of times the MIDI file is pretty weak anyway. Anyone familiar with Slam Tracks? I'm not sure if their MIDI tracks are worth $20.

Here is a link:
http://www.slamtracks.com/products-page/metal/metal-midi-drum-loops-groove-pack-1/


----------



## FireInside (Jul 18, 2011)

And before anyone recommends EZ Drummer or Superior Drummer let me explain my set up. I use Propellerhead Record with Reason pretty much exclusively. I enjoy the stability and I don't want to mess with VST's. For drum sounds I have the Reason Drum Refill so basically I just want to import MIDI files to use with Reason Drums. Thanks.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Jul 19, 2011)

bump


----------



## FireInside (Jul 19, 2011)

kgad0831 said:


> bump



Thanks.


Anyone? I know some one must know where we can find some.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jul 19, 2011)

bump


----------



## themike (Jul 20, 2011)

Are you looking for sample loops or just MIDI files. The toontrack beat libraries are great and are simply MIDI files that can play in any sequencer, not just Superior or EZDrummer



Also Platinum Samples makes a MIDI pack for Metal Beats with Bobby Jarzombek


----------



## synrgy (Jul 20, 2011)

The problem with MIDI -- in this context -- is that you still have to manually alter the MIDI file as necessary so that each hit corresponds with the correct sample in your kit. I could send you a MIDI file of one of my drum loops, but maybe you have your kick programmed to the note I have my hihat programmed to, or your snare is programmed to the note I have my kick drum programmed to, etc etc.

There are lots of Refills for Reason you may want to check out, but you'll still want to keep the problem I described above in mind.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jul 20, 2011)

synrgy said:


> The problem with MIDI -- in this context -- is that you still have to manually alter the MIDI file as necessary so that each hit corresponds with the correct sample in your kit. I could send you a MIDI file of one of my drum loops, but maybe you have your kick programmed to the note I have my hihat programmed to, or your snare is programmed to the note I have my kick drum programmed to, etc etc.
> 
> There are lots of Refills for Reason you may want to check out, but you'll still want to keep the problem I described above in mind.



I'm very aware of this problem, but imo it's not very hard to deal with. You can just [shift+click] the entire row of notes that are in the wrong spot, and move them to the correct note (sample). easy.


----------



## fwd0120 (Aug 6, 2011)

just another little bump. any other good places to find good MIDI drum beats and fills (like bulbs fills.... )? I've heard of reafills, and the toontrack Beat library, just wondering if there are any other good ones.


----------



## in-pursuit (Aug 7, 2011)

is there any particular reason you don't want to make your own? you mentioned you've been using guitar pro, is it just that you don't feel experienced enough with drum programming?


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah, I'd hate not to be able to do my own drumming/programming.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Aug 10, 2011)

in-pursuit said:


> is it just that you don't feel experienced enough with drum programming?



YES. For me MIDI would enable me to frankenstein someone else's parts and make them my own, while helping me gain a better sense of what is actually going on on my favorite CDs. I have been listening to drums more, have written/stolen some decent "dummy beats", and some weak variations; but, I have a really hard time with fills, particularly on the toms.

My goal isn't to replace a drummer, but to attract one to my writing via a demo (small town). I'm not going to do that if everything is played to a click, or "boom clap, boom boom, clap"

I see these guys on Youtube all the time with sequenced drums, and I guess every 15 year old is somehow an amazing drum programmer in this decade


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 10, 2011)

kgad0831 said:


> and I guess every *15 year old* is somehow an amazing drum programmer in this decade



17 year old.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry for bumping a year old thread. Have you considered using something like AZMidi or Composer to convert wav files into midi? I write a lot of midi this way by laying a crappy mic on the desk and banging away on it.


----------

